# Canadian Governor General announces the creation of a new military medal



## RackMaster (Sep 10, 2008)

Found out about this on another site, I think this is a good idea for recognition of the sacrifices that are being made during times of war.  With all the recognition that is being made for our troops at war, I think that it is about time that our Gov't officially announces that we are at war and starts treating this seriously at home and abroad. :2c:




> *Governor General announces the creation of a new military medal*
> 
> August 29, 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 16, 2008)

A bit of an update, there's been some controversy around this and something that I fully support.  There is a petition for all those that have made the ultimate sacrifice for our country to receive this medal.




> *Hero worthy of medal*
> 
> But strict rules keep soldier who died in Afghanistan from honour
> By JOE WARMINGTON
> ...


----------



## elle (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the link G.  

The following quote from the petition best expresses my position as well:




> Dead is dead no matter who killed him, how dare the gov't put a value on the sort of action that took his life on foreign soil. He was there voluntarily, but rest assured he didn't die by volunteering!


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 16, 2008)

elle said:


> Thanks for the link G.
> 
> The following quote from the petition best expresses my position as well:



No problem.  I've already signed.  Actually found out about it through facecrap. :doh:


----------

